# Lager beim 5.5 EVP Linkage



## Frog (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß zwar, das es schon öfters erwähnt wurde, nun möchte ich mal meinen "Senf" dazu geben:

Habe gestern mein EVP Linkage demontiert und wollte den Lagern etwas Fett gönnen.
Die  4 Kugellager (Modell ENDURO 6001) ging recht schwer. Die 2 im Rahmen drehten sich gar nicht mehr --> Festgerostet. 
Habe mir sofort 2 INA (made in Germany --> Betonnung) für 16,33  "geleistet" und montiert. 
Die beiden ENDURO Lager mit W40 so lang besprüht bis sie wieder liefen.
Sind jetzt Ersatzlager.

Fazit: 
Ich weiß zwar nicht ob die INA besser sind, es ist nur seltsam, das ich mit dem Bike noch nie im Regen (ich liebe es trocken) gefahren bin noch einen Hochdruckreiniger verwendet habe. Nur Wasser und einen Schwamm.
Für mich sind das Schrottlager und nicht einen Cent wert. Da sollte INTENSE sich mal gedanken machen.

Ride on und immer schön schmieren.....knartzen tut das 5.5 EVP auch irgendwie...ob mit den neuen Lager auch noch, werde ich Ende der Woche testen.


----------

